# Geschwindigkeits-Effekt



## MCrookieDe (7. April 2006)

Hi, ich würde gern so einen Effekt erstellen. (Anhang).

Dieser Thread kommt dem zwar nahe, aber ich verstehe ihn nicht so recht, obwohl ich kein PS Anfänger bin:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photo...eit-vorgaukeln.html?highlight=geschwindigkeit

Ich experimentierte mit Bewegungsunschärfe und Windeffekt, kam aber nichts brauchbares bei raus.
Ich würde mich sehr über eine Schritt für Schritt Anleitung freuen!

Gruß
Maddin


----------



## chritz tosh (7. April 2006)

Hi Maddin,

versuche das nochmal mit der Bewegungsunschärfe und dem z.B. Radialen Weichzeichner. Der Trick bei den hier abgebildeten Fotos: es gibt immer Bereiche, die nicht "verschwommen" sind. Definiere diese Bereiche oder den Bereich indem Du sie grob mit dem Lasso auswählst, eine ordentlich weiche Auswahlkante wählst und die Auswahl invertierst. Blende die Auswahl mit strg+h aus und probiere nochmal die Filter aus (Tipp: weniger ist oft mehr). 

Du kannst ja auch die Grundebene kopieren und versch. Filter auf mehrere Ebenen anwenden, dann mit der Deckkraft spielen oder diese ineinander kopieren.

Hilft Dir das schonmal weiter?

Grüße,
chritz


----------



## MCrookieDe (7. April 2006)

Also ich sag mal bei dem Bild mit der Frau ist die unschärfe ja kreisförmig um das Objekt in der Mitte angeordnet. Wenn ich mit dem Lasso was auswähle habe ich zwar eine Form, in der der Effekt angewandt wird, aber ich habe ja keine Möglichkeit die "Richtung" des Effekts zu bestimmen. Oder?


----------



## holzoepfael (9. April 2006)

Bei Problemen mit Geschwindigkeitseffekten, kann ich dir dieses Tutorials ans Herz legen - sofern das Englisch kein Problem ist :
http://www.worth1000.com/tutorial.asp?sid=161078

Mfg Pendejo


----------



## MCrookieDe (9. April 2006)

jJo, das war eigentlich genau das was ich wollte. 
(besonders das mit dem Einkaufswagen).

War eigentlich gar nicht so schwer.
Damit komm ich jetzt weiter.

Danke!

(könnte man auch mal ins deutsche übersetzen und mit in die Tutorials packen, 
wäre bestimmt hilfreich für viele...)


----------

